# Big Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Spring is most definitely upon us and with that brings the March winds however, if you time it right, you can be rewarded with trophy sized trout. We have caught big fish both drifting and wading on various types of lures. Feel free to give us a shout to get in on the action. We have a few boats with availability.

Capt Trey Prye
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*More pics...*

Pics...


----------

